# Schnelle 2TB Festplatte?



## Ananas! (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich brauche unbedingt eine neue Festplatte und wollte mir eine mit 2TB holen.
Nur hab ich leider nicht viel Ahnung von Festplatten, z.b. welche besonders schnell sind. 
Sie sollte schon schnell sein, denn Spiele wie Metro 2033 benötigen schnelle Festplatten. Meine 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 kommt im Windows Leistungsindex nur auf einen Score von 5,9.
Die neue sollte schon (viel) weiter drüber liegen.

Könnt ihr mir eine (sehr) gute empfehlen die nicht überteuert und vielleicht nicht allzu laut ist? Link wäre auch schön 

Freue mich über Antworten 

mfg, Ananas!


----------



## The_GTS (12. Mai 2012)

Normale HDD´s kommen nicht über den Windows Leistungs Index 5.9. Da hilft nur eine SSD weiter.


----------



## Ananas! (12. Mai 2012)

aber es gibt doch unterschiede z.b. die anzahl der umdrehungen 5300 und 7200 oder so


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (12. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt, nur da Festplatte viele Mechanische Teile beinhalten, werden "schnelle" Festplatte ála Velciraptor auch sehr laut  Eine normale HDD mit 7200rpm + SSD ist viel besser 

MfG


----------



## Ananas! (12. Mai 2012)

hab ma rumgeguckt und die hier aufgrund anderer Posts gefunden: Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST32000641AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
dazu noch die ssd: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)


----------



## Ananas! (13. Mai 2012)

würdet ihr die empfehlen?


----------



## Cook1eX (17. Mai 2012)

Hey!

Bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür ist der "Edit"-Button zuständig!

Die SSD, klar auf jedenfall, die Samsung sind wirklich super, keinerlei Probleme, auch bei mir im Bekanntenkreis! 

Ich persönlich habe keine Barracuda XT, aber mein bester Kumpel, und er meint die wäre viel zu laut für das Gebotene. Wirklich bestätigen kann ich das nicht, aber gut, ich bin bedingt durch meine Arbeit sowieso recht lärmresistent....
Habe 3x 2TB Seagate Barracuda mit 7200RPM, und SATA 6GB/s (obwohl das herzlich wenig bringt wie jeder weiß ^^)
Davon 2 Stück in 'nem Raid 0 Verbund, geht ab wie Schmitz' Katze, das sag ich dir! ^^

 Dient mir als Datenlager und hat meine alte 1,5TB HDD von WD ersetzt. Ist zusätzlich noch meine Aufnahmeplatte.
Und die andere 2TB ist für Spiele reserviert. Komplett! 

Dazu hab ich dann auch die Samsung, allerdings als 256GB Variante, fürs System - weil ich auch ein paar wichtige Programme und BF3 auf der SSD haben wollte.

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden! ^^

Aber grundsätzlich spricht nichts gegen die Barracuda, wenn du sie online bestellst kannst du sie ja binnen 2 Wochen umtauschen! 

Lg


----------



## Phylypp123 (17. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und dir eine SSD empfehlen, das Feeling kannst du nie bei einer HDD haben ^^ Ansonsten ist die ihr sehr gut Festplatten-Test: Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 - Desktop-HDD mit 3 TByte und Top-Performance | TecChannel.de Die hat mein Vorredner ja schon indirekt angesprochen als 2TB Variante. Das ist eine echt gute Reihe an HDDs von Seagte 

Ich habe den "kleinen" Bruder mit 2TB und die ist auch schon ordentlich schnell im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen HDD. Ansonsten mach ein Chache SSD, wobei eine "echte" besser ist


----------



## Ananas! (17. Mai 2012)

über die festplatte wurde gesagt dass sie zu laut ist und immer son Klick Geräusch macht. Das möchte ich nicht so gerne haben


----------



## Cook1eX (17. Mai 2012)

Also meine Festplatte ist suuuper leise. ^^ *hust*

Nun, man muss sagen, es ist alles subjektiv (also von seinem eigenen Standpunkt aus).
Ich bin pingelig was Lautstärke anbelangt, sehr sogar. Ich kann es besonders dann nicht haben wenn Festplatten zu sehr fiepen, surren (ja ich weiß sind Mechanische Teile, aber bis zum bestimmten Maß ist das alles i.O.), oder klackern. Und ich habe viele Festplatten durch gehabt.

Meine letzte, eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 1TB (möge sie in Frieden ruhen in ihrem neuen schniecken externen Gehäuse...) war auch leise. So wie die 3 jetzigen. Da die SSD sowieso keinerlei Geräusche macht, lass ich die mal komplett außen vor.

Aber das wichtigste: Nur weil das andere sagen, muss es nicht so sein. So ist es immer gewesen. Es kann sein das andere übertreiben, sie schlecht reden, es kann sein das du sowas gar nicht bemerkst, usw. Gibt einfach zuviele Faktoren von denen das abhängt.

Im Endeffekt solltest du sie selber ausprobieren. Und wenn es nicht in deinem Sinne ist, schick sie zurück. Ganz einfach! 


Lg

Edit: Da fiel mir glatt ein das ich die Kernaussage vergessen habe ....

Ich kann keinerlei fiepen, surren oder überhebliches klackern feststellen. Ich hab zwar geschrieben das ich durch meine Arbeit sehr lärmresistent bin. Das war aber mal eher so dahingesagt ^^ Denn wie oben gesagt bin ich sehr pingelig  (zumal ich Kaufmann im Einzelhandel bin...)


----------



## Phylypp123 (17. Mai 2012)

Das "Klicken" ist nicht bei allen Modelln, ka warum das liegt am APM (Eigentlich nutzlos bei Desktop HDDs). Ein Freund hat die 2 TB und da macht die keine Geräusche und bei mir macht sie hin und wieder das "klicken", weil sie durch das APM die Köpfe parkt. Das kann leider nur durch Firmware gelöst werden, was bisher noch nicht passiert. Falls du so eine bekommst dann kannst du es so machen wie ich und ein Programm in Autostart packen, welches das APM bei jedem Autostart abschaltet (oder Manuell machen aber das ist sehr lästig ) Das verlängert den Boot, wobei es von der Platte und deinem restlichen System und Programmen im Autostart abhängt wie viel das verlangsamt. Da ich eine SSD hab macht das nicht wirklich viel aus.

Ansonsten ist es im Betrieb die leiseste HDD die ich je hatte 

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt6asKkMJq0 Das ist das Geräusch das die machen kann, bei manchen Modellen (bei denen APM an ist, ich weiß auch nicht wieso bei manchen APM an und bei manchen aus ist)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2012)

macht es eigentlich einen Performance unterschied wenn man eine sogenannte sata3 HDD an einen sata2 Anschluss mit sata2 Kabel ansteckt?


----------



## Phylypp123 (18. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> macht es eigentlich einen Performance unterschied wenn man eine sogenannte sata3 HDD an einen sata2 Anschluss mit sata2 Kabel ansteckt?



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand muss das funktionieren und eigentlich keine Performance unterschiede machen. HDDs erreichen reizen nichtmal die Sata2 Schnittstelle vollkommen aus, Sata3 ist "eigentlich" unnötig soweit ich weiss, ich lasse mich aber gerne eines bessern belehren ob HDDs an Sata6 schneller sein können ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß das sie nichtmal sata2 ausreizen wollte nur wissen ob die controller kompatibel sind, glaub aber schon, wollte nur auf nummer sicher gehen


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2012)

SATA3 ist komplett abwärtskompatibel. VOn daher ist es wurscht, ob man da nen SATA1 SATA2 oder SATA3 Gerät anschließt. DA HDDs nicht mal SATA1 ausreizen, wirst du zwischen SATA2 und SATA3 als HDD-seitigen Anschluss auch nichts merken.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Mai 2012)

Ok Danke, glaub ich werde mir die HDD auch holen fuer meine Filme, da meine ext HDD mit 1Tb schpn voll ist


----------



## Gast201808272 (20. Mai 2012)

Also wichtig für die Geschwindigkeit sind die Zugriffszeiten. Danach sollte man die Festplatte auswählen. Für SATA gibts da die Velociraptor, die hat deutlich geringere Verzögerungen als alle anderen Platten. Hier ist auch bereits das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, sofern man nicht einen SAS Controller sein Eigen nennt. Die Raptor macht allerdings meiner Meinung keinen Sinn mehr, da SSDs nicht mehr so viel mehr kosten.
Raid0 bringt keine wirklichen Vorteile, ist bei zufälligen Zugriffen sogar langsamer als eine einzelne Platte.


----------



## Cook1eX (20. Mai 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> [...]
> Raid0 bringt keine wirklichen Vorteile, ist bei zufälligen Zugriffen sogar langsamer als eine einzelne Platte.



Korrekt, das stimmt. Ich beziehe das mal auf mich ^^ Da ich das erwähnt hatte...

Aber ich benutze diese Platte zum Aufnehmen von Spielen. Das sind wirklich einzelne große Dateien, nein ich benutze kein Fraps.
Deswegen bemerke ich diese Geschwindigkeit sehr wohl 

Ansonsten lade ich dort noch meinen gesamten Content rein, also wirklich alles was ich downloade kommt da drauf.
Viele Programme von Chip, usw 
Außerdem Dokumente, etc. 

Lg


----------



## Gast201808272 (20. Mai 2012)

Ja, da macht sich natürlich die reine Übertragungsrate bemerkbar. Je größer die Dateien, desto besser. Da viele Dateioperationen aber im Bereich von Kilo- oder wenigen Megabytes ablaufen, ist Raid0 dafür relativ ungünstig.


----------



## Ananas! (21. Mai 2012)

ich denke ich nehme die Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, Sata 6GB/s (ST3000DM001) die Cook1eX vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

Ich denke die nehme ich auch bloß in der 2tb version, weil die 3tb zu hohe Ausfallsraten ahaben sollen


----------



## Ananas! (27. Mai 2012)

ist das sicher das sie das hat, oder denken das nur einige? und was ist genau mit ausfallraten gemeint?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

ich erinnere mich an einen Test der sagte umso größer die Platter werden umso größer ist die Gefahr, dass sie kaputtgeht. Das wurde anHand der Rücklaufszahlen bestätigt.
Ausfallsraten=kaputt und Datenverlust
Bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, die 3tb hören sich ganz verlockend an


----------

